# Apple Head/Deer Head



## carrithedeku (Jan 15, 2012)

I think Milo has a deer head, what do you think?
And what shaped heads do your babies have? 

















This one is just for cuteness!


----------



## Hollysmom (Nov 26, 2011)

I'm guessing deer head. Holly's one as well.


----------



## DKT113 (Nov 26, 2011)

I love the ears! Every time I see a pix the ears are just superb!


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

I think deer head as well


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

Milo is a cutie! Definitely a Deer Head; I have two little Apples


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

I have one apple, Babushka, a few apple with longer snouts, Billy, Pepper, Lexxi, Reggie, a few in between, Twiggy, Tico, and Delilah and three deer headed, Gonzo, Smoke and Abby.


----------



## carrithedeku (Jan 15, 2012)

svdreamer said:


> I have one apple, Babushka, a few apple with longer snouts, Billy, Pepper, Lexxi, Reggie, a few in between, Twiggy, Tico, and Delilah and three deer headed, Gonzo, Smoke and Abby.


Babushka! What a name! Isn't that Russian I believe?


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 28, 2008)

Milo is a deer head Chi...and such a gorgeous colouring too!! I love his little matching nose!!

I have a long coat apple head and a short coat deerish head!! (she is 'ish' coz she has the long slender body and muzzle of a deer but her head is still abit appley!)


----------



## ~*Jessie*~ (Aug 8, 2007)

Looks deer to me


----------



## carrithedeku (Jan 15, 2012)

~*Jessie*~ said:


> Looks deer to me


I apologize for the unrelated post but your blog is quite nice! When I clicked on Emma's page Milo started sniffing the screen and even licked it once! [I have a laptop] I think someone has a puppy crush.


----------



## Jennmay (Dec 31, 2011)

I have one deer head and one apple head.


----------



## OzChi (Oct 26, 2011)

Milo looks like a deer head to me.

I have one with a big apple dome and one who i'm undecided on - she was looking quite apple shaped, then her muzzle grew and lengthened a bit but now I think she's looking a bit rounder again. I guess she's an apple/deer.


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

carrithedeku said:


> Babushka! What a name! Isn't that Russian I believe?


Yeah, it is a Russian word for grandma. It also the name for a triangular shawl that ties under the chin.


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

Love Milo's name. He's a cutie pie deer head (my very uneducated opinion). Lulu is an applehead with a little short snout and ears that won't stand up.


----------



## ~*Jessie*~ (Aug 8, 2007)

carrithedeku said:


> I apologize for the unrelated post but your blog is quite nice! When I clicked on Emma's page Milo started sniffing the screen and even licked it once! [I have a laptop] I think someone has a puppy crush.


Hehe! Thanks! I'll have to tell Emma :love7:


----------

